# I could use some suggestions on buying first smart phone



## RB-TX (Jul 18, 2020)

Here I am, 86 years old, and finally considering joining the smart-Phone community.  To me, a telephone was a box that hung on the wall with a crank on the side (smile).  My working life was spent in the computer industry and I realize that cell phones are basically computers, but using one doesn't seem to me to be much like a computer interface. I have a lot to learn.

   What I want a cell phone for is convenience of phone audio (conversation) communications; access to the internet when I''m not home, although I doubt if I'd use the internet much; taking pictures, again, I would expect light usage.  Actually, I'm not sure what all I would use it for, not knowing about all available features.  One important use would be safety when on the road, even in town. I feel pretty sure I would not be texting at all.  Anyway, I kind of have the desire for one, and would want one for my wife as well. 

    I have done a bit of research, and this is what I think I'd like, depending on price.
- Not being a fan of Apple products in any form, I would want an Android operating system.
- Unlocked so I am not tied to any one service provider.
- As far as RAM, as much as possible.  I have no idea on this really so I'd try for 256 Mb, Perhaps 128 would be enough.
- Good clear and loud volume. (My hearing isn't what it used to be.)
- As large a screen as I can afford. (My eyesight also isn't what it used to be, which wasn't ever that great anyway.) 
- And of course, best possible price.

What I'm looking for is suggestions on features available; what I might need; and your favorite brand and why.  But please don't suggest a flip phone - or whatever they are called.

All info' would be helpful - thanks.


----------



## bowmore (Jul 18, 2020)

You are WAY LOW on memory! Some apps take more than that. I have an Alcatel Android phone with an additional 15 GB SD card. The phone RAM right now is about 5GB and that is barely sufficient. For example, the Google app is 270 MB


----------



## Mike (Jul 18, 2020)

You seem to know more about them than I do RB, but
I would suggest that you look around either the internet
or high street stores.

Samsung were the main Androids for ages, but they are
being caught, I bought a Google last time as the samsung
had gone up in price.

When looking and talking to a salesperson, I suggest that
you ask about extra memory via a Micro-SD Card, the bigger
the better and you will need a phone with aslot for the card.

Good Luck.

Mike.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 18, 2020)

I am a happy Customer...Click on Phones & Devises..

Consumer Cellular


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 18, 2020)

Get a flip phone. Keep itsimple.


----------



## Myquest55 (Jul 18, 2020)

I had a perfectly good flip phone but everyone around us has the new smarty phones so when our son needed a new phone, he included us, and his roommate, on his plan.  (He is in TN and we're in ME)  He signed us up for Android service through Verizon and we all got free phones - the A-9 Galaxy.  My husband loves it - he can turn the volume up higher than the house phone and hold it away from his head to converse.  (Parkinsons causes a tremor which is uncomfortable while holding a phone next to his ear).   Are there some others that you can share a payment plan with?  We pay about $50/month per person for this with unlimited calls and texts.  We got a discount since my husband is a USNavy Vet.  We use it sparingly but it has been handy to text my sister, in GA, to let her know that I have poured my morning coffee and am ready to chat when she is.  Good luck!


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 18, 2020)

I agree with Ken. Been happy with Consumer Cellular for years. I recently upgraded to the Motorola G7 Power.
Ordered over the phone - $192 including tax & $10 for express shipping.
(Excellent customer service), express delivery - got it the next day, free activation/set-up and they answered all my questions.
Unlimited talk & text, internet, 6.2" screen, 32GB storage, charge lasts for a couple days.
My service is $32/mo.

(I would never, _ever _buy the overpriced Apple iphone or Samsung galaxy)


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 18, 2020)

In January of '19, I bought my first smartphone.  It is the Motorola E5 Play with a Consumer Cellular provider.  Bought a phone for myself and my husband for $80 each at Target.  My service costs $50 per month for both of them.  I don't really stream anything, or send texts....just short calls with my husband mostly and a little internet activity.  I'm another happy CC customer here.


----------



## RB-TX (Jul 19, 2020)

bowmore said:


> You are WAY LOW on memory! Some apps take more than that. I have an Alcatel Android phone with an additional 15 GB SD card. The phone RAM right now is about 5GB and that is barely sufficient. For example, the Google app is 270 MB


I made a mistake.  I meant Gigabyte, NOT Megabyte.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Jul 19, 2020)

Google Pixel 3a XL
Do some online research and I think it will be just what you are looking for. I have always stuck with the Google Nexus and now Pixel phones and this phone is my favorite out of all the ones I have owned in the past.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 19, 2020)

My service is with www.twigby.com and I am very pleased with it it is $20 a month with unlimited text and talk and I'm not sure how many gigabytes but it is sufficient for me.  Also, they have a good variety of smartphones to choose from ranging from a very low price to medium and higher.  I got an LG Stylo 4+ and like it a lot.  It's 6+ inches big.  My eyesight is not what it used to be, too, and this phone helps with that.  They have a discount when you first sign up for a reduced price for 6 months now.  This company has the best price I could find for what I was looking for.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 19, 2020)

Sorry, can't help, we only use Apple Iphones in this house


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 19, 2020)

I recently purchased an Apple iPhone with 128 GB using service through Consumer Cellular.

The phone is more than I need but I purchased it as a backup to my HP laptop and as a personal assistant of sorts.

Since I've automated all of my monthly bills, banking, investments I've been concerned about the lack of a backup in the event that my computer malfunctions or is unavailable, and hopefully the phone will provide that.

I'm still exploring the various features and apps available but my hope is that this phone or a similar one will help me piece together a full range of services that will allow me to remain independent for several years.

The one thing that I like with Consumer Cellular is the ability to change plans in the middle of a billing cycle.  This feature has been helpful to me as I get used to my new phone and settle on my normal monthly usage.

Good luck with your search.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 20, 2020)

I have an LG android phone with T-Mobile and unlimited talk and text for $20/month.  I was using a T-mobile pay as you go plan with T-Mobile, but when I got rid of my land line I wanted to be sure I didn't run out of minutes if I had to be on long conversations.

For me, the plan is perfect.


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 20, 2020)

Trying to give advice on which phone to buy to someone else is really difficult because everyone's needs are different.
I think everyone is in the same boat when they buy their first phone and then later know exactly what they want.
Best to rent on a contract first and then when renewal time is up, change to what your preferences are.
My provider gives me the phone no charge for the phone and a charge for the service.
Then when my contract is up, they give me a new phone of my choice in the same price bracket and I get to keep the old phone. There's so much stuff you can do with a smart phone that you have to experience it first.  Most people don't use half the features that come with the phone.
For me. The biggest use I have is to find out when the bus is coming so I don't have to stand outside in the cold or rain.  It's an app provided free by the transit authority. They use GPS techology.  And then when I get on the bus I can call a friend or do a crossword puzzle and check my e-mails, or read the newspaper or check the sport scores. It's really a fantastic experience.
And my cable provider allows me to access the t.v. programs on my cell phone.  Not to mention the handy camera which is with you all the time.
Access to the internet when you are not at home or close to a Wi-Fi source is more expensive.


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 21, 2020)

@RB-TX 

How ya doin'? Any decisions yet?


----------



## mlh (Jul 22, 2020)

RB-TX said:


> Here I am, 86 years old, and finally considering joining the smart-Phone community.  To me, a telephone was a box that hung on the wall with a crank on the side (smile).  My working life was spent in the computer industry and I realize that cell phones are basically computers, but using one doesn't seem to me to be much like a computer interface. I have a lot to learn.
> 
> What I want a cell phone for is convenience of phone audio (conversation) communications; access to the internet when I''m not home, although I doubt if I'd use the internet much; taking pictures, again, I would expect light usage.  Actually, I'm not sure what all I would use it for, not knowing about all available features.  One important use would be safety when on the road, even in town. I feel pretty sure I would not be texting at all.  Anyway, I kind of have the desire for one, and would want one for my wife as well.
> 
> ...



i have a friend with straight talk. it is a prepaid thing with no contracts. they have two or three different plans i believe. the site is undergoing some maintenance at present but, when they clear through that it is straighttalk.com. it is my understanding they have unlimited everything. calling, texting and internet. i believe the cheapest plan i have seen was fifty dollars a month.


----------



## RB-TX (Aug 3, 2020)

applecruncher said:


> @RB-TX
> 
> How ya doin'? Any decisions yet?



No decision yet.  In fact, I seem further away from a decision than when I started.  I went to an AT&T store, and they really turned me off.  Answered my questions with what sounds like gobbledygook.  I'm sure it was good info but beyond my understanding.  I looked at individual phones, but can't even understand the pricing.  If one goes with a prepaid plan, the phone is way cheaper - why I do not know.   Is there  some advantage to prepaid versus postpaid? If you have a  phone now on another plan, some phones are free, but no discount to new customers.  Why, I do not know.

Different pixel counts - what is a good count?
On memory size, I decided 32 or 64 GB is enough.
What is a "SIMS" card? Why do I need one?
I asked what the "Activation fee" was for.  Answer: "To activate the phone" ???

Next I went to a Cricket store and got even more run around and insulted by the insinuation that I was cheap and trying  to get to them and besides they don't make any money selling phones.  I guess they are right about me being cheap, but I call it shopping for the best deal. 

Another thing that turns me off at both stores was they give a discount to AARP members.  AARP is a for profit political organization that I don't choose to be a part of.  AARP members get a discount, but seniors don't regardless of age.  Doesn't seem right to me.

Anyway, I still don't know what phone I want and due to frustration, I may give up the idea of a smart phone.  I don't want to, but also don't want and can't afford to get something that I won't like. 

I appreciate The ideas offered here but I'm too dumb to understand this stuff. Hard to believe I wrote system software for system 360 in the 1960s, but can't understand a phone.

Bob


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 3, 2020)

RB-TX said:


> Anyway, I still don't know what phone I want and due to frustration, I may give up the idea of a smart phone.  I don't want to, but also don't want and can't afford to get something that I won't like.
> Bob



Buy the cheapest smartphone you can find paired with the cheapest no-contract service plan. 

Within a few months, you will know everything that you do and don't like about the phone and the plan.

Once you have that basic understanding and experience under your belt it will be much easier for you to find exactly what you need and want.

Good luck!


----------



## Ronni (Aug 4, 2020)

It’s impossible to theorize which phone and plan you’ll like best because you have no actual knowledge base as a way to compare features. 

I suggest you either talk to friends who have smart phones and actually use their phones...handle them, click through the various features, have them tell you what they like or done etc.

OR go to the closest store that sells phones
and plans, WITHOUT a contract, pick the least expensive of both, and just get yourself up
and running with SOMETHING, learning all you can about the phone and it’s features.  You’ll quickly build your knowledge base and from there you’ll have a much better idea of what you need and want.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Aug 4, 2020)

Don'


RB-TX said:


> Here I am, 86 years old, and finally considering joining the smart-Phone community.  To me, a telephone was a box that hung on the wall with a crank on the side (smile).  My working life was spent in the computer industry and I realize that cell phones are basically computers, but using one doesn't seem to me to be much like a computer interface. I have a lot to learn.
> 
> What I want a cell phone for is convenience of phone audio (conversation) communications; access to the internet when I''m not home, although I doubt if I'd use the internet much; taking pictures, again, I would expect light usage.  Actually, I'm not sure what all I would use it for, not knowing about all available features.  One important use would be safety when on the road, even in town. I feel pretty sure I would not be texting at all.  Anyway, I kind of have the desire for one, and would want one for my wife as well.
> 
> ...


The smartest advise I can give is don't be afraid of technology. I'm the oldest of three boys and I love technology and it can do for me. However, my younger two brothers are not tech savvy so one refuses technology all together who is the smarter than us all but ghastly afraid of computer technology so in the long run he is not the smartest. The baby brother of us three is somewhat technically connected but likewise is limited by fear and lack of experience.
I love them both but there is something to be said about first birth children and perks that come along by being the first child.

A smart phone is only as useful as you make it so, when you get your phone read the manual, maybe research which phone is best for you and then do it. Good luck and don't worry about making mistakes it is all part of the process


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 4, 2020)

Have you tried Walmart yet.

They sell all kinds of phones.  

My advice would be if you can rent one just to try out and find out what you need.  Ask.

_Different pixel counts - what is a good count?_

For you ? Don't worry about it.  It's just a camera and for ordinary pictures any pixel count will do.

_On memory size, I decided 32 or 64 GB is enough._

Good enough.  You won't be piling stuff on for awhile.
_
What is a "SIMS" card? Why do I need one?_

That's the link to the provider you select.  All cell phones need a SIM card from their provider.

_I asked what the "Activation fee" was for.  Answer: "To activate the phone" ??? _

All phones are sold locked and to unlock them they have to activate it.  

Get your feet wet.  You will enjoy it and wonder why you didn't do it before.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Aug 12, 2020)

I have a AT&T pay as you go flip phone which I bought in 2015
My balance was getting low,decided I wanted to try Consumer Cellular Devo 750.It turned into a very frustrating ordeal because I tried 3 times at different hrs on the phone with the same message  because of 'high volume' the wait was 30 min.I went online,long wait
This morning went to local Target,saw the phone but couldn't find anybody to help me,so ****annoying
I went to local AT&T dealer down the street where I orginally bought the phone,guy said'even though we don't carry flip phones anymore,I can give you more minutes' what a relief,should of gone there in the 1st place


----------

